# Beginner's Level Tomy AFX SG+ Article



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I just finished posting a beginner's level article covering the taking apart and reassembly of a Tomy AFX SG+ Chassis. It's for my students racing in STLP Racing to the Future program. I thought it may be of some use here for reference. No big tuning secrets, just common sense maintenance, cleaning and oiling.

-Paul

Tuning the AFX SG+


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The brush arrangement on the SG+ is such a bummer to work on if you don't know what is involved. Nice guide.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Paul, very clear & concise, Thanks!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

very nice, hope that gets pinned to the top. What does the dial do? I have heard it changes the timing, but why and which way is the best direction?


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful job Paul. Thank you. Your ever growing collection of reviews and articles is a gold mine!

Tom, the forward section of the bulkhead contains the motor brushes and can be rotated through a series of "click" positions to alter the motor timing, as you said. Rotating that section clockwise or anti clockwise changes the brush orientation relative to the motor magnets.

If viewed from the front the motor turns anticlockwise. The stock position of the brushes are at the 12 & 6 o'clock position, with the mags at 3 & 9 o'clock. Rotate the bulkhead all the way clockwise puts the brushes at 1 & 7 o'clock, advancing the timing. In theory you get a boost in RPM but less torque (= higher top speed but longer to get there). Again, in theory, this may help on long, less technical layouts.

Rotating it anticlockwise retards, with the brushes at 11 & 5 and the opposite results from those above.

The theory is sound but I'm not sure how much difference it really makes.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice work! What you're doing is a service to the hobby.

I should tell you that your prior "Tuning the Pancake" series is treated as a bible in my group. I have them both printed out and tucked in my toolbox. 

As the Gplus is probably the most popular car no longer supported by the manufacturer, there is a definite need for something like this. :thumbsup:


----------



## theking43 (May 1, 2012)

Nice work on the tutorial!! Although it is out of production, SG+ is still a great car to drive and parts are still available. I actually prefer these cars over Tomy Mega-G. Their brush system is not as robust and in my opinion more difficult to maintain. I've had a few brushes and springs fly into "oblivion" trying to replace them. I'll take SG+'s cantilever mounted brushes over anything else.


----------



## dcronin81 (Sep 10, 2010)

Heres some other material that may be useful. This is the owner of BSRT doing a tear down and assembly of the BSRT G3 car which is a similar design to the SG+. There are 2 videos. Here is a link to one.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Jisp said:


> Beautiful job Paul. Thank you. Your ever growing collection of reviews and articles is a gold mine!
> 
> Tom, the forward section of the bulkhead contains the motor brushes and can be rotated through a series of "click" positions to alter the motor timing, as you said. Rotating that section clockwise or anti clockwise changes the brush orientation relative to the motor magnets.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jisp for that. That info along with Paul's tutorial helped me out tons.


----------



## billcj (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Paul !!
The guide is now printed out and joining my growing library of tips and information...I have 4 g+'s and had very little idea how to service them...:thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks loads for all the thumbs ups! Motivates me to get the next "how-to" together! I'm getting ready to do up the Mega-G next.

-Paul


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Great Stuff

just my 2 cents

These little plastic toys break, On Every body. If you clean assemble 10-20 chassis a couple may break / crack. Practice practice practice
also a warm area to work in helps the plastic (and my hands)


----------



## randallw (Mar 2, 2013)

*-*

Had I known this design requires such delicate effort to maintain I would have bought a few less cars of this type.


----------



## billcj (Jun 19, 2012)

*thank you, Paul*

I'm a long-time lurker, sometime poster,but I owe a big THANK YOU! to Paul..I don't have a lot of experience with the new (to me) Tomy cars; most of my experience is with the original T-Jets... 
I recently received a cracked super g+ Espo.(see "HT members aquires" thread)
vendor sent a bare chassis to replace the broken one and Pauls' tutorial made the break down and reassembly a piece of cake!! I now have a favorite "new" car! (until the next new one shows up!) and I didn't even break anything or cuss once !!
Thanks again, Paul...your willingness to share your knowledge sure helps old "newbies" like me enjoy the hobby again!!
Thank you also to the others that have offered assistance and advice with this and a few other issues...HT members are the best!!!:thumbsup:


----------

